# Aspire Atlantis Review



## Silver (27/12/14)

I have just fired up the Atlantis for the first time. This is just a first impression after a short stint.

*Holy moly. This thing is insane! I imagine it's a lung hitter's dream. *




I started with a juice I know well. VM Strawberry. 18mg. With 7 drops of VM Menthol concentrate. Yes I know that's too high strength but I had to try it first to calibrate myself.

Needless to say I am quite impressed. And well calibrated! A few toots and I can feel the Silver coming on.

First impressions:

*Flavour* - surprisingly good for the amount of air. Accurate. I get the strawberry and the icy menthol. Less dense of course but the flavour is spot on. Perhaps slightly more menthol than strawberry but I suspect this is from the lung hitting action.

*Throat hit* - hmm. Difficult to assess properly for me. Lung hit throat hit is different to mouth to lung and I am a mouth to lung vaper. It is very satisfying but in a different way.

*Vapour* - insane. I feel like a champ! Definitely the biggest clouds I have ever seen from a commercial tank - by a long long way. I have tried all the air settings. You can lung hit on all of them.

This is paired with the Aspire CF Mod (the one that takes 18650 batteries). Everything just works so simply. Feels good in the hand. Looks smart.

True plug n play cloud machine!

I will report back over time once I've become more acquainted.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/12/14)

Fantastic review @Silver

The Atlantis is an amazing piece of kit. 

I would like to bring you my Lemo at some point or another to try out. I think you will fall in love with that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (27/12/14)

@Silver have you tried a high VG juice on the antlantis? I tried some bombies on it it and it tasted harsh. The same juice on a Odin and cyclone/cyclops at around the same resistance was a lot smoother on the reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Good one Hi Ho @Silver! You and I are cloud blowing experts now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Fantastic review @Silver
> 
> The Atlantis is an amazing piece of kit.
> 
> I would like to bring you my Lemo at some point or another to try out. I think you will fall in love with that too.



Thanks @MurderDoll 

I just can't fully express how surprised I was when I casually connected the tank, put in a battery and started vaping on this. It was a big surprise. I had tried on @Rob Fisher 's Atlantis and I think on @paulph201's one. But one or two toots when you are out at a noisy outdoor venue just doesn't give the same impression - also they were on juices I didn't know well. 

As for falling in love. Time will tell. I still do not think I will become a full-time lung hitter.... yet...

As for the Lemo, thanks for the headsup - I got that too and will hopefully be firing that up fairly soon. Will be great to compare findings and notes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

yuganp said:


> @Silver have you tried a high VG juice on the antlantis? I tried some bombies on it it and it tasted harsh. The same juice on a Odin and cyclone/cyclops at around the same resistance was a lot smoother on the reo



No @yuganp - I have just tried this juice which I know well. Literally have only just tried the Atlantis this evening - fired it up about 15 minutes before posting my original post 

In time I will try other juices on it and let you know.


----------



## MurderDoll (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @MurderDoll
> 
> I just can't fully express how surprised I was when I casually connected the tank, put in a battery and started vaping on this. It was a big surprise. I had tried on @Rob Fisher 's Atlantis and I think on @paulph201's one. But one or two toots when you are out at a noisy outdoor venue just doesn't give the same impression - also they were on juices I didn't know well.
> 
> ...




I know what you mean. 

Vaping at home in a quiet zone being able to concentrate on what your tasting makes a big difference. 

If the Atlantis isn't for you, give me a shout. I'll be happy to take t off your hands. 

The Lemo on the other hand I can pretty much guarantee you will love. 
The AFC is very accurate. Closing tight for mouth to lung or wide open similar to the Atlantis. 
Plus the bonus of being rebuildable saves with having to buy coil packs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good one Hi Ho @Silver! You and I are cloud blowing experts now!



Agreed @Rob Fisher !
Cloud blowing in a box. No fiddling. Lol
Gosh, I couldn't see my screen now. Thank heavens I have a ceiling fan !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> As for falling in love. Time will tell. I still do not think I will become a full-time lung hitter.... yet...



I'm a part time lover of the Atlantis... I don't want a lung hit day in and day out but I do pick up the Atlantis a couple of times a day and sometimes for an hour or so mainly with Mount Baker Vapor Extreme Ice 25% and the rest PG and VG in it and blow clouds and savour the different taste... then back to Avril and Tropical Ice!

Hi Ho @Silver add some PG/VG to weaken the juice and then give it horns!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a part time lover of the Atlantis... I don't want a lung hit day in and day out but I do pick up the Atlantis a couple of times a day and sometimes for an hour or so mainly with Mount Baker Vapor Extreme Ice 25% and the rest PG and VG in it and blow clouds and savour the different taste... then back to Avril and Tropical Ice!
> 
> Hi Ho @Silver add some PG/VG to weaken the juice and then give it horns!



@Rob Fisher - thanks!
At the moment - I am just amazed. Even a 1 second toot on the fully open airflow is quite incredible. Such a different type of experience. For a mouth to lunger like me who has never really gotten properly into lung hitting - this is quite new - like a whole new world in a way...

As for adding the PG/VG - I will do that in time. I think the next step tomorrow will be to try find some 12mg VM juice. I am pretty sure I have some stashed away somewhere...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Vaping at home in a quiet zone being able to concentrate on what your tasting makes a big difference.
> 
> ...



Thanks @MurderDoll - that Lemo does sound awesome 

As for the Atlantis - I will give you a shout should I ever want to part with it 
But for the mere plug n play clouds - I think I may just hang on to it for a while. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (27/12/14)

Fully agree its a great tank to enjoy part time. I love the variation it gives me from the drippers. 
I do find that the flavour is muted with some juices and some flavours taste weird in the atlantis.

If you screw the coil in the top part first you are able to get more juice in the tank. But its still empty before you know it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

lol @Silver, I can see you going down to 6mg very soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> I have just fired up the Atlantis for the first time. This is just a first impression after a short stint.
> 
> *Holy moly. This thing is insane! I imagine it's a lung hitter's dream. *
> 
> ...




Great review bud ! But I feel that the flavour on the aspire is muted for a lung hitting atty compared to a dripper . So I am glad you have. Dripper Odin  to compare !


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Thanks for all the feedback guys
Thats what is so awesome about ECIGSSA
I can share the excitement while its happening!

Update on the Atlantis:
Its very close to empty. I havent even used it exclusively
Juice consumption is very high. But im not complaining
Its very nice for a change from the normal mouth to lung hits

Its very different though
Something tells me I will like the Atlantis with light fruity menthol type juices
Its been a great vaping evening and i have learnt a lot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Great review bud ! But I feel that the flavour on the aspire is muted for a lung hitting atty compared to a dripper . So I am glad you have. Dripper Odin  to compare !



@paulph201 , thanks man

But you wont believe my bad luck with the Odin and my dear Reo Blue (LP)
I met with @Alex and @Yiannaki today and Alex kindly offered to tweak the threads of my Reo Blue to fit the Odin, which wasnt screwing on fully. Alex had the official tools from Jakes and he has the knowledge on this. 

I do not know exactly what happened but the Odin is now not healthy and needs to go to the "Odin spa" for some treatment. I think it needs a spare part. 

We also discovered that my Reo's 510 connector is ever so slightly skew. This is something i noticed from when I got it but didnt think it was an issue. But even Alex's working Odin would not fire on it. Thankfully my RM2 works and I can still use it without a problem. I may need to consider sending my Reo back to the Reo spa mothership overseas for some attention. 

Hopefully I can get things back on track when Jakes gets back. And hopefully I will be able to compare the Odin to the Atlantis in time without having to send my Reo on a long trip 

But thanks to Alex for his efforts. He was very meticulous and tried very hard to get it all working. Thanks @Alex!

@Yiannaki was also disappointed because he was ready to build me an epic Odin dual coil. 

So instead, we packed up and went to blow some clouds on the Twisp kiosk in Bedford Centre. Was quite funny. 

Long story short. Today was not my Odin day. But I am hopeful that day will come soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Something tells me I will like the Atlantis with light fruity menthol type juices



Spot on Hi Ho! You are bang on the money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> Long story short. Today was not my Odin day. But I am hopeful that day will come soon...



Sorry about that Hi Ho... but soon you will have a Nuppin and that can be your cloud blowing lung hitter and you can post pictures of it all day and I won't need to take tranquilisers because it doesn't have an overhang link the stinking Odin!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Nice review @Silver 

I'm glad you are taking your time with all the new goodies so you can truly experience the differences and new experiences each provides. It can be challenging to hold back when you have so much to experiment with and I do think pacing yourself and spreading it out over time improves the experience.

The atlantis seems to me to be a "nice to have around, but not really neccesary" type of device. I've been reluctant to pick one up simply because of the Lemo which, from what I've read about the Atlantis and your thoughts here, can do everything the atlantis can with the added benefit of being rebuildable. The small tank really puts a damper on it's usefulness to me.

Looking forward to hearing your comparison on these two - Atlantis vs Lemo: The Silver Showdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , thanks man
> 
> But you wont believe my bad luck with the Odin and my dear Reo Blue (LP)
> I met with @Alex and @Yiannaki today and Alex kindly offered to tweak the threads of my Reo Blue to fit the Odin, which wasnt screwing on fully. Alex had the official tools from Jakes and he has the knowledge on this.
> ...



Yeah we had fun at that twisp kiosk, we made it rain big time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (27/12/14)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , thanks man
> 
> But you wont believe my bad luck with the Odin and my dear Reo Blue (LP)
> I met with @Alex and @Yiannaki today and Alex kindly offered to tweak the threads of my Reo Blue to fit the Odin, which wasnt screwing on fully. Alex had the official tools from Jakes and he has the knowledge on this.
> ...


 I'm so sorry to hear this bro! I really wanted your Odin experience to be special! Hopefully this gets fixed ASAP bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/12/14)

Glad to see the Atlantis testing began today @Silver 

The 18mg lung hit must have been very intense with 18mg and especially the strawberry/menthol concentrate combo.

I agree with you on the look of the cf mod with the Atlantis. A very aesthetically pleasing setup!

I am keen to see your thoughts once you've 'lived' with it for a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice review @Silver
> 
> I'm glad you are taking your time with all the new goodies so you can truly experience the differences and new experiences each provides. It can be challenging to hold back when you have so much to experiment with and I do think pacing yourself and spreading it out over time improves the experience.
> 
> ...



You are 100% right @free3dom 
I like to take my time with these things and enjoy the moment and savour the experience. 
Each of these devices is remarkable in their own right
And its about the journey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this bro! I really wanted your Odin experience to be special! Hopefully this gets fixed ASAP bud!



I'm afraid it's going to need a new 510 connection. The Odin doesn't sit flush at all.


----------



## Paulie (27/12/14)

Alex said:


> Yeah we had fun at that twisp kiosk, we made it rain big time.


I had fun at the vape shop in gateway

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (27/12/14)

Alex said:


> I'm afraid it's going to need a new 510 connection. The Odin doesn't sit flush at all.



Do you think my authentic will fit?


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Do you think my authentic will fit?



It's worth a try, but the entire510 connection is ever so slightly skew


----------



## Yiannaki (27/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Do you think my authentic will fit?


There's a chance it might. Your pin at the bottom is slightly longer than the clone right?


----------



## 360twin (29/12/14)

Hi-ho @Silver


I’ve had my Atlantis for a little over a week, and am totally enjoying it. Lung-hitting is certainly a new experience if you’re not used to it, but it’s as if I am tasting my juices again for the first time.


To smooth my juices that have been made at 70/30 PG/VG, I add around 30% VG to change the ratio to 50/50. This also obviously dilutes the flavour and Nic, but mine is very low at 6mg anyway, and the flavour is still good. For 18mg juice, this will drop it to just under 13%, so it’s a quick fix if you want to lower the Nic for the Atlantis.


All of the new juices I have made are at 50/50 which I use in my Nautilus too (which I’m also lung-hitting now ), and they are very smooth in both. I do find that I can ‘taste’ the higher PG in the 70/30 stuff now though, even in my smaller tanks.


I was a bit reluctant to try the Atlantis originally, particularly after my less than satisfactory experience with the Lemo, but am finding it hugely enjoyable at 20W on my XPro. I use two coils in rotation swapping them after a day’s use, and flush them with boiling water and let them dry. After around a week and a half they are still performing perfectly.


The huge variance in air-flow control available allows quite an adjustment to the flavour/cloud volume – a smaller hole gives less vapour and more flavour. I tend to mostly use the second largest with my current fruit/desert juices. I do have some NET flavours from Valley Vapour that are steeping that I cannot wait to try in this tank.


The juice volume is a little low, although I found that I can get 3ml in it using the coil-in-top-when-filling method. It does go through juice at a rate too, but I think that I am actually vaping less overall as I seem to get greater satisfaction from a couple of lung-hits than endless mouth-to-lung drags. It just seems more efficient.


The only complaint I’ve had was from my wife when I filled the car with Dutch Choc Mint vapour, and she couldn’t see 


Ps: and thanks to @Alex who advised me about the correct way to vape – I’ve been doing it wrong for nearly a whole year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

You know what guys

I dont mind that my Reo Blue connector is a bit skew


360twin said:


> Hi-ho @Silver
> 
> 
> I’ve had my Atlantis for a little over a week, and am totally enjoying it. Lung-hitting is certainly a new experience if you’re not used to it, but it’s as if I am tasting my juices again for the first time.
> ...



Hi @360twin 
Yes, lung hitting is most definitely a new thing for me. I have done it on the odd occasion before - but I haven't really gotten into it.
I have just tried the one juice so far in the Atlantis - I will try a few more and see how it goes
As for lung hitting being the "correct" way to vape - I think that is a personal preference thing 
I still get great flavour on my Evod1 with the same juice as the Atlantis.
And I cannot see myself doing insane lung hits - casually and mindlessly - while sitting at my PC - lol

When the Atlantis fires up - its an occasion indeed 
Lots of noise and fog


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

360twin said:


> Ps: and thanks to @Alex who advised me about the correct way to vape – I’ve been doing it wrong for nearly a whole year!


Now I am curious as to what was the advice from @Alex? I might have been doing in wrong for longer than a year for all I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> You know what guys
> 
> I dont mind that my Reo Blue connector is a bit skew
> 
> ...



@Silver, we'll make a lung hitter of you yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/12/14)

@Silver awesome review. Interesting hearing your views and experiences with it. I'm using 3-6mg juices in my Atlantis. 

I bought a bottle of 18mg by mistake the other day, and i tried it in my mAN.... All i can say, so that you're a tougher man than I, because that knocked me right on my ass 

Are you guys, down there allowed to vape, inside malls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Are you guys, down there allowed to vape, inside malls?


Mostly, for many malls have open vape stores in the corridors (Twisp). Majority of us do it stealthily to not create any problems. Unless, of course, you go and stand at a Twisp kiosk and blow huge clouds to embarrass the Twisp shopkeepers - we have a few naughties doing that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 360twin (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> ...
> And I cannot see myself doing insane lung hits - casually and mindlessly - while sitting at my PC - lol
> ...



I have no problem with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver awesome review. Interesting hearing your views and experiences with it. I'm using 3-6mg juices in my Atlantis.
> 
> I bought a bottle of 18mg by mistake the other day, and i tried it in my mAN.... All i can say, so that you're a tougher man than I, because that knocked me right on my ass
> 
> Are you guys, down there allowed to vape, inside malls?



I finished my first tank of 18mg on the Atlantis 
I did a few successive deep inhales on the widest airflow setting.
After two or three of those I could definitely feel the Silver coming on. 
But then I just backed off and stopped - 

I also did many shorter 2 second lung inhales (not full ones) and that was nice.

No way I could chain vape it at 18mg - but the odd few toots here and there were fine

Am looking forward to experiencing 12mg in the Atlantis and even lower - and see - maybe then I will be chain vaping it.
But those clouds are too much for computer use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/12/14)

lol, i'm chain vaping mine... whilst in front of my computer  Though i do have a desk fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver awesome review. Interesting hearing your views and experiences with it. I'm using 3-6mg juices in my Atlantis.
> 
> I bought a bottle of 18mg by mistake the other day, and i tried it in my mAN.... All i can say, so that you're a tougher man than I, because that knocked me right on my ass
> 
> Are you guys, down there allowed to vape, inside malls?



Hi @n0ugh7_zw 
With regards to vaping in malls. As @Andre said - 
I do it a lot and haven't been stopped before - but I just try conceal it as much as is reasonably possible.

On the other hand, check out this post where fellow Reonaut @Yiannaki was blowing some nice clouds at the Twisp kiosk in Bedford Centre. Their kiosk is just outside a Pick n Pay.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/out-and-about-with-your-reo.3933/page-18#post-163189

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/12/14)

that looks fun, i'll do that to the vape shop up here next time i go... 0.17 ohm build in the little boy RDA should fog the place up


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> that looks fun, i'll do that to the vape shop up here next time i go... 0.17 ohm build in the little boy RDA should fog the place up



Get someone to take a photo!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/12/14)

selfie stick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/12/14)

I've just done a test. i've used the same juice (some clean un-adulterated menthol) in a dripper (my little boy clone) and in my atlantis. I can definitely taste the wicking material in the atlantis. its not burnt or dry or anything like that. But i can definitely taste it. Sort of the same as how you can taste a silica wick, even when its fully juiced up. 

Have you noticed this?


----------



## 360twin (29/12/14)

@n0ugh7_zw Strange - that was my problem with the Lemo. The Ekowool was better than the sterile cotton I tried at first, which was horrible, but I could still taste it. I don't in the Atlantis, but I don't have a dripper to compare it to (that's next on my shopping list).

I thought that the cotton would work best as I've used it for a while in my Kanger coils, but it was overwhelming in the Lemo. @MurderDoll suggested that i should have tried Rayon, but it was too late then, I'd already given up and sold it.

I have some Japanese cotton for when one of the Atlantis coils need re-wicking, hopefully I will have the same result as I did with the Kanger coils. What wick do you use in your dripper?


----------



## Arctus (29/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I've just done a test. i've used the same juice (some clean un-adulterated menthol) in a dripper (my little boy clone) and in my atlantis. I can definitely taste the wicking material in the atlantis. its not burnt or dry or anything like that. But i can definitely taste it. Sort of the same as how you can taste a silica wick, even when its fully juiced up.
> 
> Have you noticed this?



I have done similar with about three different juices between magma and freakshow drippers and compared them to the atlantis, and while I cant say that I have tasted the wicking material in the atlantis, the flavour is slightly muted in the atlantis when compared to a dripper.
Drippers were wicked with rayon.
For me, the atlantis, in spite of the slight muting of flavour still remains the best commercial clearo I have tried so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

Update on the Atlantis and CF Mod

After I vaped the tank empty, the Efest 2500 mah 35A batt was at 4.03 V
Not bad for about 2.5 ml of juice

I decided to take @Rob Fisher 's advice and dilute down my 18mg VM Strawberry
I made a mix of 2ml of this juice and 1ml of PG and 1ml of VG
So I got a 9mg juice with the same PG/VG ratio (about 50/50)
Added my Menthol concentrate drops to the tank

This juice vapes beautifully in the Atlantis
And after a few nice lung hits i dont feel the Silver coming on
Very nice. Flavour has hardly been compromised

Seeing 2015 in with a nice cloud!




Happy mew year to all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

Silver said:


> Happy mew year to all



Great stuff @Silver!

And a happy mew year to you too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Great stuff @Silver!
> 
> And a happy mew year to you too



Thanks @free3dom 
Happy new year to you too!
Feels great to be in 2015!
Hoping for a good year for all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> Happy new year to you too!
> Feels great to be in 2015!
> Hoping for a good year for all of us



Happy 2015 to you and everyone else!
This will be the first year a lot of us will start without smoking, but vaping instead...happy days, it really feels great 
Let's hope our numbers grow even stronger in 2015, and more people discover the joys of vaping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/15)

It's been about two weeks with the Atlantis and CF Mod from Aspire so I thought I would give a little update.

*In summary: marvellous!*




This combo just works and it works so well. Not a single thing wrong since I started using it.

Have vaped around 10 tanks of juice and still on the first coil.
Flavour is great. Vapour is brilliant. Throat hit is wonderful on the longer drags with the mentholated juice.
I have only vaped my fruity menthol mixes so far. Diluting 18mg half half with PG/VG to make 9mg.

Wonderful.

I get two tankfuls on a battery. Am using the Efest 18650 2500 mah 35A batts. First tank is super. 2nd tank still good at beginning. After halfway on the second tank it gets a bit more mellow but still enjoyable.

Airhole wide open. Am loving this setup for the occasional lung hit. Lovely.

And the CF mod works perfectly too. It is simple and works like a charm with a lovely big side fire button.

*Conclusion - No-nonsense out the box lung hitting machine.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

